# Guess the Color



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I didn't see a thread like this, but I decided to make one. 
Can anyone guess these colors? -without doing research or a google search 










































































_If there is already a thread like this, please tell me, and disregard this_


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

1. ?
2. Red Dun
3. Cremello splash
4. Cremello tobiano
5. Red dun
6. Flaxen Chestnut
7. Grullo overo
8. Red roan
9. Red roan overo


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Black minimal tobiano with frame.

Amber Champagne 

Cremello and splashed white

Cremello

Amber champagne

Silver bay

Black dun frame and splash

Bay roan (maybe with dun?)

Bay roan frame and sabino


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

If you get a chance, chiilaa, check out the dappled mustang on my "help me learn colors" thread. I'm really thinking amber champagne on it as well.

Beautiful horses, OP!


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Almost all were right! 

black Tobaino
Palomino Dun (or dunalino) 
Cremello splash 
Perlino tovero (this one was gene tested) 
amber dun
silver bay
grulla Frame
Bay dun roan
Bay dun roan splash (no frame)


----------

